# Should I??



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I saw this on Groupon and I'm not sure if I should get it: Pet Grooming Dryer. Free Shipping and Returns. Pet Grooming Dryer Deal of the Day | Groupon

I've been wanting a dryer for a long time but I'm not really sure what brand this is and I don't think it's one that's been recommended by others on here. But should I?? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I would ask what brand it is!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

You should call or email them and ask. It still had three days left 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

When I did a search for the picture it came up with these....

Go Pet Club Pet Grooming Hair Dryer

Go Pet Club Pet Grooming Hair Dryer: Dogs : Walmart.com

Go Pet Club Pet Grooming Hair Dryer | Wayfair

Gopetclub Dog Cat Pet Grooming Hair Dryer DT 401 | eBay

And after doing all that; when you click on buy it tells you it is a GoPetClub Pet Grooming Hair Dryer LOL :doh:


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha thanks! It looks like the brand is GoPetClub and it's normally only $10 more than what groupon is selling it for. I have never heard of this brand...I want to buy one that has a good reputation but I don't want to spend a too much. :/ hmm


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

What a lot of work, Wendi!
It looks like the shell of a Metro, the small one, 
which is pretty much an entry level dryer, won't last more than a couple of years- but certainly is faster and better than a human hair dryer. The Metro AirForce sells for just about that same price.


----------

